# Game:1 Round:1 [email protected]



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sacramento at San Antonio 5:30 pm EDT Western Conference First Round Game One 

SAN ANTONIO (Ticker) -- Even a three-time league champion needs new goals. 

The San Antonio Spurs begin their quest for a fourth championship in eight years and second in a row Saturday when they open the Western Conference playoffs against the Sacramento Kings. 

Although they set a franchise record with 63 wins and captured the Southwest Division title and the top spot in the Western Conference, the Spurs will look to join Chicago, Houston and the Los Angeles Lakers as recent teams with back-to-back titles. 

Despite being hampered by plantar fascitis for much of the season, three-time NBA Finals Most Valuable Player Tim Duncan averaged 18.6 points and 11 rebounds. 

All-Star Tony Parker shot nearly 55 percent from the floor and averaged 18.9 points for the Spurs, who tied Dallas and Detroit for the league's best home record (34-7). 

Sacramento made a strong push in the final weeks of the regular season, winning nine of its last 11 games to reach the playoffs for a franchise-record eighth consecutive season. 

Ron Artest gave the Kings a much-needed shot in the arm after he was acquired from Indiana on January 26. He led the team to a 26-14 mark and was part of a defense that held its opponents to an average of 94.3 points. 

The Sacramento franchise has not won the NBA title since 1950-1951, when the team was known as the Rochester Royals. The Kings lost two of the three meetings with the Spurs this season. 

Game Two of the series is Tuesday. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2005-06 Stats at a Glance 
@ 
News | Players | Stats | Schedule News | Players | Stats | Schedule 

Sacramento Kings 
Record: 44 - 38 (.537) 
Standings: Fourth, Pacific 
At Home: 27 - 14 
At Road: 17 - 24 
Streak: W 3 
San Antonio Spurs 
Record: 63 - 19 (.768) 
Standings: First, Southwest 
At Home: 34 - 7 
At Road: 29 - 12 
Streak: W 3 


Season 
PPG: 98.9 Opp PPG: 97.3 
FG%: .454 Opp FG%: .454 
RPG: 40.5 Opp RPG: 42.1 
Season 
PPG: 95.6 Opp PPG: 88.8 
FG%: .472 Opp FG%: .433 
RPG: 41.5 Opp RPG: 40.3 


Back to Top 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Bibby, M 82 21.1 2.9 5.4 
Artest, R 56 17.6 5.1 3.6 
Miller, B 79 15.0 7.8 4.7 
Wells, B 52 13.6 7.7 2.8 
Abdur-Rahim, S 72 12.3 5.0 2.1 
Martin, K 72 10.8 3.6 1.3 
Thomas, K 82 9.1 7.5 2.0 
Garcia, F 67 5.6 2.8 1.4 
Williamson, C 37 3.4 1.8 0.4 
Hart, J 66 3.3 1.1 1.1 
Potapenko, V 33 2.5 1.9 0.3 
Price, R 29 2.1 0.5 0.4 
Sampson, J 12 0.8 1.5 0.4 
Head Coach: Rick Adelman 

Player G PPG RPG APG 
Parker, T 80 18.9 3.3 5.8 
Duncan, T 80 18.6 11.0 3.2 
Ginobili, M 65 15.1 3.5 3.6 
Finley, M 77 10.1 3.2 1.5 
Bowen, B 82 7.5 3.9 1.5 
Mohammed, N 80 6.2 5.2 0.5 
Barry, B 74 5.8 2.1 1.7 
Van Exel, N 65 5.5 1.4 1.9 
Udrih, B 54 5.1 1.0 1.7 
Horry, R 63 5.1 3.8 1.3 
Nesterovic, R 80 4.5 3.9 0.4 
Marks, S 25 3.2 1.7 0.3 
Oberto, F 59 1.7 2.1 0.5 
Head Coach: Gregg Popovich 

http://www.nba.com/games/20060422/SACSAS/preview.html


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

there are a few things that make me think the tony parker will have a good game 1. first of all, he generally opens playoffs series very well, even in the past when he wasnt as consistent, games 1 and 2 were always his best games of the series. the kings are also a weak shot blocking team and not very good defensively at the point.

the bigger concern should be getting manu going. he hasnt been playing his best ball this season, he has had injuries problems all year, and now when its suppose to be his time to go out and show his stuff, he starts off having to deal with ron artest. it may let another spurs guard like finley get hot and force artest to switch off of ginobili, but this could be a very tough series for him.

the spurs have the advantage inside


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

4hrs 48 min till tip off :clap:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Spurs Duncan is 90 percent healthy and feels alot better then he did last yr entering the playoffs :clap:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

This has nothing to do with me being a Mavs fan, but I seriously, seriously think this has potential to be a 7-game series - and the Kings might just come out on top.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I cant wait,im going it will be cool,look for a dude in a silver tony parker jersey


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

this should be a pretty good series.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

TiMVP2 said:


> I cant wait,im going it will be cool,look for a dude in a silver tony parker jersey


Very cool. Will you recap and maybe post some pictures?

Laurie


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Very cool. Will you recap and maybe post some pictures?
> 
> Laurie


ya that would be really cool if you could do that


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

1337 said:


> This has nothing to do with me being a Mavs fan, but I seriously, seriously think this has potential to be a 7-game series - and the Kings might just come out on top.


Possibly, but the Kings have a long tradition of folding during the Playoffs. The Spurs only get stronger as they enter the post-season. Gotta go with history on this one.

As a side note, I'm impressed you had the guts to posts this on the Spurs forum. Spurs fans generally eat Mavs fans for lunch.

Laurie


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Spurs win big...Ron talks to much s###!



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Spurs win big...Ron talks to much s###!
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!*


so in the west who you going for?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

game time baby


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

is anyone else getting nervous?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

hi im new said:


> is anyone else getting nervous?


I am, LoL!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

where is everyone? I checked the Kings' site --- nada. Does anyone cae about this series?

Guess I'll check General.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yes were out to a great start including our big 3! up 13 pts lets extend it. 
GREAT DEFENSE


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> where is everyone? I checked the Kings' site --- nada. Does anyone cae about this series?
> 
> Guess I'll check General.


i usally dont post durring the game. only commercials and half time


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hi im new said:


> is anyone else getting nervous?


im not/wasnt. not in this round at least.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Sacramento is clearly the team to beat.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

"Nick the quick" with the ice cold 3


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i know the spurs are crushing the kings and all, but i wanna see manu light it up in the second half. 

san antonios point guards are really exploiting the weak sacramento defense.



assuming they dont redo the schedule to add in a bunch of back to backs, the spurs shouldnt have a problem in this series.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

OMG. Rasho!!!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> i know the spurs are crushing the kings and all, but i wanna see manu light it up in the second half.
> 
> san antonios point guards are really exploiting the weak sacramento defense.
> 
> ...


yep...im anxious to see what happens when they go to SAC town..


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

the spurs just make the offense look so easy. just jog across the lane and pass the ball out to the open shooter.

or just walk the ball up and pass it to an open barry.

people can say artest provides defensive intensity for the kings, but that still just one great man defender, and a bunch of guys who cant cover their man or play effective help d.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

that was one hell of a first half


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow guys that was some great basketball, manu and parker were just great. and nve was on fire! our defense was great holding them to 39pts and our offense was great getting 73 pts! duncan looks good as well as his defensive presence. not much more you could ask for but to keep it up.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hi im new said:


> that was one hell of a first half


it was pretty good... let say decent.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

lol why was pop yelling at nazr after he shot that 3?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hi im new said:


> lol why was pop yelling at nazr after he shot that 3?


haha i didnt notice but you know how pop is


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Spurs great win, we look healthy, confident, talented, and our chemistry is great.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> it was pretty good... let say decent.


ya we should have won by 66 instead


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Great showing guys. :clap: 

The thing that impressed me the most: Sac had to work to get off a shot, while the Spurs offense came so much easier.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

endora60 said:


> As a side note, I'm impressed you had the guts to posts this on the Spurs forum. Spurs fans generally eat Mavs fans for lunch.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Hey yall,i got back a couple hours ago,I got pics on my dads cellphone,but it's hard to get them on the comp.

RECAP

ok,it was awesome intense everything 34 omg,at the start before i got to my seats, we were walking around,there was a spin the wheel thing and there was choices like win a spurs coozie or a chance to win tickerts,it was free and we got nothing , as we were walking around before the game,the 


baseline bums were walking around the stadium,and yelling GO SPURS GO(BEAT THA KIIIIINGS),it was cool,so when we got to our seats,I got a personal pan pizza from pizza hut,and went back up to my seats,also got a bottled coke for 3.75,at halftime we were leading by 34.

and i went to the fan fiesta,at the fan fiesta i played who gets the most shots,and I was consentrated more on speed then accuracy and only made 4 sshots in 30 seconds,while the dude 

next to me made 6,and then i was going to play an arcade game,but everyone was playing one,so



i got a chocolate-vanilla mix ice cream cone,and went back to my seat,i was being realy loud with those tube noisemaker thingys during the whole game,the 3rd quarter was pretty much cool,nothing 

big,i was just sitting there cheering,in the 4th quarter,it was almost unreal,we were up by so much against a PLAYOFF TEAM!!!! and i was excited,so i was banging those noisemaker tube things more


then usual,and even during the commercials,only to stop when we were shooting freethrows,the grumpy old lady in front of us got very annoyed and tried to take my tubes,because of that i banged them louder,after the game was over, I went to go take a picture with a manu ginobili poster 


thng(you might see this later) and hen I was like woah cool game,and on the way home i listened to woai.

That good?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> Hey yall,i got back a couple hours ago,I got pics on my dads cellphone,but it's hard to get them on the comp.
> 
> RECAP
> 
> ...


dang man sounds like you had fun :cheers: thanks


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

endora60 said:


> As a side note, I'm impressed you had the guts to posts this on the Spurs forum. Spurs fans generally eat Mavs fans for lunch.
> 
> Laurie


heres my personal invitation to you to eat me


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Mavs suck.


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> Hey yall,i got back a couple hours ago,I got pics on my dads cellphone,but it's hard to get them on the comp.
> 
> RECAP
> 
> ...



Sorry, but that was unbelievably hard to read. How bout some paragraphs and punctuation? :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Cloud786 said:


> Sorry, but that was unbelievably hard to read. How bout some paragraphs and punctuation? :biggrin:


something tells me thats not gonna happen.


congratulations to spurs fans on this site. this has been the first respectable game threads in a while. im a little upset this game was too easy to the spurs. if the kings had actually challenged, we might have seen ginobili makes so amazing acrobatic plays at the rim. but when you are allowed to waltz into the lane, not worry about shotblockers, and always know you can pass it out to a 3 pt shooter with no defender in sight, it takes away that aspect of the game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> lol why was pop yelling at nazr after he shot that 3?


Pop felt as though Nazr was showing off...though I don't even think Nazr knew he was ganna make that! :biggrin:


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

wow, Obviously Spurs have been saving their strenght for the playoffs. 
It seems they won't even have a decent opponent untill the finals


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

congrats for raping us in game 1 guys....but we won't quit :bsmile:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> so in the west who you going for?




Nobody...I only care about the Pacers, but I do wanna see you guys sweep the Kings though... :biggrin: 

BTW nice game, 3 more to go... :cheers: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Nobody...I only care about the Pacers, but I do wanna see you guys sweep the Kings though... :biggrin:
> 
> BTW nice game, 3 more to go... :cheers:
> 
> ...


are you bitter about a certain player?

did you give up on the rep thing?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TiMVP2 said:


> Mavs suck.


lol


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> are you bitter about a certain player?



Nah, I never stay bitter, it's just that I hate it when Ron talks out of his a##...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Nasty, now thats a sight to see, or not see, i dont know.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> Mavs suck.


rofl


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Matiz said:


> wow, Obviously Spurs have been saving their strenght for the playoffs.
> It seems they won't even have a decent opponent untill the finals


Yeah, I know. Because, like, the only teams in the whole league who don't suck are the Spurs and Pistons. LOLAMIRITE?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*everyone remember to play nice*


----------

